# update-grub - skrypt?

## Jacekalex

Witam

We wszystkich distrach linuxa - jakie widziałem - korzystających z gruba jest skrypt update-grub - który automatycznie generuje wpisy w menu.lst.

We wszystkich ... z wyjątkiem Gentoo.

W ebuildach ani śladu - w systemie też nie ma - przeniesiony na żywca z Ubuntu -"płacze" - że biblioteki nie pasują -choć ten sam numer wersji.

Czy brak skryptu update-grub - to skutek jakiegoś tymczasowego błędu?

- czy może  Developerzy Gentoo mają alergię na rzeczy - które mogą ułatwić uźywanie tego systemu?

Pozdrawiam

 :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie masz tez apt-geta, myslisz ze to tez jakis blad?

Automatyczne generowanie grub.conf? Po co? Albo robisz wpis z default kernelem wskazanym na symlinka i podbijasz go, albo po prostu dopisujesz nowego bzImage do grub.conf. Nie widze najmniejszego sensu posiadac jakiegos magicznego skryptu ktory zrobi to za mnie.

----------

## Belliash

Bo Gentoo to wbrew pozoro nie jest trudna w obsludze/konfiguracji dystrybucja - tylko IMHO nie dla leniwych  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## soban_

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10 - tutaj masz wszystko ladnie wyjasnione. Jak bedziesz mial problem ze stworzeniem gruba to napisz na forum, konkretnie jaki blad, jakie dyski itp.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1 - ogolnie radze Ci zapoznac sie z podrecznikiem, tutaj masz krok po kroku jak postawic Gentoo.

----------

## Bialy

Jeśli robi Tobie się coś automatycznie, to znaczy że nie masz nad tym żadnej kontroli  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> Jeśli robi Tobie się coś automatycznie, to znaczy że nie masz nad tym żadnej kontroli 

 

Znaczy, że jak piszę skrypty i korzystam z softu do zarządzania kilkudziesięcioma (kilkuset) serwerami, które to skrypty i soft automatyzują mi coś, co mam na tych wszystkich serwerach wykonać, to znaczy, że nie mam kontroli nad moimi serwerami?

Ręczne klepanie każdej linijki konfiguracji jest dobre, jak się bawicie jednym, dwoma serwerami. Przy większej ilości systemów, może dojść do przykrych sytuacji (np. ktoś może zasnąć wklepując po raz czterdziesty piąty tą samą kombinację poleceń).

----------

## Bialy

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *Bialy wrote:*   Jeśli robi Tobie się coś automatycznie, to znaczy że nie masz nad tym żadnej kontroli  
> 
> Znaczy, że jak piszę skrypty i korzystam z softu do zarządzania kilkudziesięcioma (kilkuset) serwerami, które to skrypty i soft automatyzują mi coś, co mam na tych wszystkich serwerach wykonać, to znaczy, że nie mam kontroli nad moimi serwerami?
> 
> Ręczne klepanie każdej linijki konfiguracji jest dobre, jak się bawicie jednym, dwoma serwerami. Przy większej ilości systemów, może dojść do przykrych sytuacji (np. ktoś może zasnąć wklepując po raz czterdziesty piąty tą samą kombinację poleceń).

 

Wiedziałem, że znajdzie się ktoś z jakimś ekstremalnym przykładem  :Wink: 

PS. nie chodziło mi o własne skrypty, ponieważ jak je piszesz, to w większości przypadków wiesz co robisz  :Laughing: 

----------

## znal

Wracając do tematu, to skrypt dający podobny efekt już istnieje. Wywołanie make install  dla kernela powoduje przekopiowanie bzImage do /boot/vmlinuz. Więc wystarczy, żeby wpis w grub.conf na to wskazywał.

----------

## Belliash

 *znal wrote:*   

> Wracając do tematu, to skrypt dający podobny efekt już istnieje. Wywołanie make install  dla kernela powoduje przekopiowanie bzImage do /boot/vmlinuz. Więc wystarczy, żeby wpis w grub.conf na to wskazywał.

 

negative!  :Razz: 

----------

## Jacekalex

WItam

Apt-get -a nie potrzebuję i z grubem też sobie radzę - chciałem jednak wiedziec - czy brak tego skryptu jest zaplanowany - czy to raczej przypadek   :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> PS. nie chodziło mi o własne skrypty, ponieważ jak je piszesz, to w większości przypadków wiesz co robisz 

 

Ale w ten sposób stwierdzasz, że wszyscy poza mną to idioci   :Cool: 

Bo dlaczego ktoś kto napisał skrypt xxx nie mógł zrobić go dobrze? W dodatku - tego twora używa ileś osób i jest zapewne dość dobrze przetestowany - na pewno lepiej niż własna skrobanina.

Zawsze możesz zajrzeć w źródła skryptów/programów osób trzecich i dodać coś od siebie, poprawić lub zrezygnować z używania, jeśli kod zbyt miesza w systemie.

----------

## Bialy

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *Bialy wrote:*   PS. nie chodziło mi o własne skrypty, ponieważ jak je piszesz, to w większości przypadków wiesz co robisz  
> 
> Ale w ten sposób stwierdzasz, że wszyscy poza mną to idioci  
> 
> Bo dlaczego ktoś kto napisał skrypt xxx nie mógł zrobić go dobrze? W dodatku - tego twora używa ileś osób i jest zapewne dość dobrze przetestowany - na pewno lepiej niż własna skrobanina.
> ...

 

Heh   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

